# Angelfish help!



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

I Have a angelfish in a way too small tank (10 gallons) please don't criticize my mom talked me into buying it and after reading these forums found out it is overcrowded. It is still a juvenile an i was wondering if someone could tell me how to sell it to a LPS *c/p*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they wont buy just 1 unfortunetly if they buy at all, take em to a decent LFS(not petco or petsmart) and they might offer you credit for it but they will just take it too.


----------

